# First time with a baitcaster...lol



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

First off, right off the bat I have been an avid fisherman since I was a kid.

I make poles, I sew fishing bags, I once fished almost every day of a 3 month layoff, and it was awesome. I had permission to fish so much great private water in Illinois.. the good old days.

I grew up right on the Rock River. Like the backyard.

BUT... I have never tried to use a baitcaster. Always spinning reels, and some fly fishing but I wasn't into that.

Quite the learning curve! I should have watched some youtube vids before I went out, but it was kind of a rushed day.

Bird nest after bird nest. To make it worse, it is a left hand model, meaning made for someone left handed. And I am not. So the reel is exactly opposite what I am used to.

I bet it took an hour before I could make a decent cast. 

I will use it on another rod, my 2 foot pack rod just doesn't cut it with the reel.

I ordered a Zebco Bullet! lol. That short rod really needs a spincast anyway.

Anyway, it was a humbling experience. 

Respect to anyone who fishes a baitcaster on a regular basis.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

LMAO been there done that. It took me a while to learn as well. You need to keep your thumb lightly on spool as you cast to avoid those bird nests.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

SewingMachine said:


> First off, right off the bat I have been an avid fisherman since I was a kid.I make poles, I sew fishing bags, I once fished almost every day of a 3 month layoff, and it was awesome. I had permission to fish so much great private water in Illinois.. the good old days.
> I grew up right on the Rock River. Like the backyard. BUT... I have never tried to use a baitcaster. Always spinning reels, and some fly fishing but I wasn't into that. Quite the learning curve! I should have watched some youtube vids before I went out, but it was kind of a rushed day.
> 
> Bird nest after bird nest. To make it worse, it is a left hand model, meaning made for someone left handed. And I am not. So the reel is exactly opposite what I am used to. I bet it took an hour before I could make a decent cast.
> I will use it on another rod, my 2 foot pack rod just doesn't cut it with the reel. I ordered a Zebco Bullet! lol. That short rod really needs a spincast anyway. Anyway, it was a humbling experience. Respect to anyone who fishes a baitcaster on a regular basis.


I've been fishing for over 65 years...first fishing trip with Dad was to a local stream. Bait casting reel....snarls, bird's nests, spaghetti! A few months ago, went to the Dog River, brand new gear in hand for a test run, Shimano Curado reel, right outta the box, supposed to be one of the best "anti-snarl" reels around. Third cast...SNARL.... Ain't nothin' changed but the PRICES!


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Baitcaster sympathy 

Thanks Guys.

I did figure out the thumb thing, and ended doing some ok left handed casts... so awkward though! If it's a lake, i could probably hit the water.

That stream though, I'm just glad no one was there.

Can't wait to get the Bullet. It's supposed to be leaps and bounds beyond any spincaster to date. I will review it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Now you know where I got my user name.
Backlash after backlash with a new $150 bait caster back in 1975.
Sold that thing to a buddy for $100 and he never could get the hang of it either.
I can drop a lure in a very precise spot with no problem with a spinning reel.
So I figured I will just leave the bait casters to the pros and go about my fishing without driving myself insane.
I'm too old for that kind of aggravation.
I do use a level wind reel for Walleye trolling, but I never cast it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The old "Thumb Buster"! I guess I'm the lone man out, I love them but it did take a long time to get the hang of i(started using them when I was about 6yo over 50 years ago). 

The first thing I do is take the level-wind off(get longer casts IMO), tighten the spool down a bit and let her go. As you get more proficient, loosen the spool up until you find the "sweet-spot". Use your thumb against the spool of line to keep it from birdnesting, it helps to wet the spool before casting so you dont get friction burns.

I have a "Pen 309" on a 6ft surf rod(lived on the Texas gulf coast for years) hanging in the eves of the front porch, when someone from around here asks me what I fish for with "that", I tell them "BAIT". lol


I once had one of the below reels, loved it but it eventually wore out. The leather flap prevents you from getting your thumb burned.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I swing both ways. Eeeeasy now, I meant with fishing reels! I like my spinners for fresh water and close in on the surf. But to get out there on the Outer Banks with 8 & Bait, you really need that casting reel. I have a few small bait casters, for fresh water flipping, but never really got used to them. Guess I learned with the 13’ pole and the old let ‘er rip on the surf, and that is what I do.

I never had luck with the ‘mag’ magnet controlled reels. I just use the side knob to get the spool where I like it. And yeah… Bird nests happen. Trick is to just clamp down when they start, forget the cast, and save what you can. With 8 & Bait it is called the old Zing-Pow as the weight and rig snap off and go farther than you could have ever cast them. If you let it free spool for more than that fraction of a second, your re-spooling the reel on the spot. On the surf, folks will have a back-up reel… or two… and a spool of line. Just part of the game! Me? I end up changing reels or re-spooling. Heck with wasting an hour trying to untangle that mess and end up with several kinks in the line to weaken it… ahh.. Not that it ever happened to me or anything... but IF it did… That is what I’d do.


----------

